# Naughty anal gland



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well Poppy is all recovered from her spay but has a recurring anal gland problem - just one keeps filling up. It's not infected but the vet (nurse) suggested more fibre by sprinkling weetabix over her food. Having spent a goodly amount trying to get dog food that isn't full of wheat fillers this is a bit of a disappointment! Any suggestions on alternatives....would oatbran be suitable?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I give Lucy (18 monts) a little bit of All Bran in my hand each morning. Her anal glands seem to be ok as no scooting. Fingers crossed it stays this way!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

One of my friends dog has this problem and her vet said to sprinkle a bit of metamucil on her food. Also I guess if they chew on raw bones it can also help cause it makes their stools harder and that way flushes out the anal glands better


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you give Poppy chicken wings? Good way of guarenteeing a nice firm stool


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Try adding raw chunks of butternut squash to every meal it helped our cockapoo.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is great, thank you, I might try a little bit of everything then (caution, exploding poo alert!)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is an anal gland and why do they fill and cause problems? Are we aiming for firmer stools and risking constipation, or looser stools so the glands can leak out?  Does anyone know? My old dog used to scoot. It never occured to me that I could help her with a changed diet.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't go with the wheat either! As suggested chicken wings do the job or I have actually found that the bone meal content in Nature Diet does exactly the same thing.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

fairlie said:


> What is an anal gland and why do they fill and cause problems? Are we aiming for firmer stools and risking constipation, or looser stools so the glands can leak out?  Does anyone know? My old dog used to scoot. It never occured to me that I could help her with a changed diet.


Anal gland fill because of the softness of stools. A firm stool empties the gland upon leaving the body.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Anal gland fill because of the softness of stools. A firm stool empties the gland upon leaving the body.


How lovely. So tell me again why we like dogs?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Datun Walnut said:


> How lovely. So tell me again why we like dogs?


Generally it's the top end we love rather than the bottom end


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I definitely wouldn't go for the wheat option. Too many other negatives with bulky wheat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> How lovely. So tell me again why we like dogs?


Re your updated strap line twerk & Yorkshire people, made me smile.
My description of twerk....... What ruby does to Ralph to get it on!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has some anal gland issues...and softening the poop is not what you want to do. We are now putting a spoonful of pumpkin puree into every meal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady has some anal gland issues...and softening the poop is not what you want to do. We are now putting a spoonful of pumpkin puree into every meal.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amanda i can only find big cans of the pumpkin can you freeze that stuff? Just wondering cause I end up throwing so much away. Would be great if you could freeze it in ice cube trays let me know if you have ever tried that??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Amanda i can only find big cans of the pumpkin can you freeze that stuff? Just wondering cause I end up throwing so much away. Would be great if you could freeze it in ice cube trays let me know if you have ever tried that??


Im sure you could do this.. In fact why not buy a pumpkin and cook it then freeze it. That way you know it's good and fresh?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Im sure you could do this.. In fact why not buy a pumpkin and cook it then freeze it. That way you know it's good and fresh?


I would likely need an axe to cut one ha! Too lazy I guess the canned one is pure and has no additives at all so easier for me I am not a Martha Stewart


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I would likely need an axe to cut one ha! Too lazy I guess the canned one is pure and has no additives at all so easier for me I am not a Martha Stewart


Haha! You don't need to be Martha to cut a pumpkin. I'm sure it would be no bother to you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I can barely cut a squash I need a huge knife and a hammer so a pumpkin forget it Those things are built solid ha! My mom used to do it when I was a kid I have tried but can't. She must of had some sort of secret or maybe my dad did it with an axe


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I can barely cut a squash I need a huge knife and a hammer so a pumpkin forget it Those things are built solid ha! My mom used to do it when I was a kid I have tried but can't. She must of had some sort of secret or maybe my dad did it with an axe


Your mum was made of good old fashioned stuff! 

I cut pumpkin


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can too but it is hard work, I'm sure I read somewhere that canned is better for dogs but I don't know why, I often give Dudley some squash when we have that.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I can too but it is hard work, I'm sure I read somewhere that canned is better for dogs but I don't know why, I often give Dudley some squash when we have that.


Canned or freshly cooked, just not raw. Have to make sure the canned has absolutely no additives.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Renee freezing it in ice cubes is a great idea, it will still do the trick! Cutting a pumpkin is easy but messy and time consuming. I'd buy canned.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can only find the big huge can too...I am sure freezing it in ice cube trays would be fine, it is just pure pumpkin, no other ingredient or preservative at all...so I am sure freezing it would be fine.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Will freeze some I always end up throwing more than half a can away cause i'm not sure how long it keeps in the fridge I think they should make smaller cans not sure why they are so huge?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Will freeze some I always end up throwing more than half a can away cause i'm not sure how long it keeps in the fridge I think they should make smaller cans not sure why they are so huge?


Is it for making pies/soups? Maybe you could use the rest for a pie? Yum!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Methinks pies, two per can. Trouble is, if you feed a bit to a dog you are left with a pie and threequarters.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love pumpkin soup too.. You make pie and soup.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

HO, makes fantastic pumpkin soup with a bit of curry in it.


----------

